# Omg Yes!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

okay like im bad, so i went down stairs to check our presents and it looks like my grandparents sent me $450!!!!

This is for Christmas, *and* MY BIRTHDAY! Yes, my birth day is actually on Christmas. 

So ill def be spending this on props!
although im not exactly sure what to get =P

Monsterguts seems like a great place to order from. Maybe a rig and some other stuff?

Also does the rig come fully assembled for that crank ghost?

IM SO HAPPY!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

also, to monster guts or to anyone else who knows,

What do you need for the crank ghost besides this?

http://www.monsterguts.com/monster-kits/fcg-rig/prod_122.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

CB400,
If you're looking at buying an FCG rig, check out the Phantom Flyer at www.theironkingdom.com. I got one a few years ago, and I run it for several hours each night for the week preceding Halloween. Never had a problem, not even a broken line. Solid construction, highly recommended.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

K, ill keep it in mind. The monster guts one looks just as good but about 75 dollars cheaper. I guess the one you showed does have all the parts ready to go? including the head... thanks Ill keep thinking


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its fairly easy to build--and it wont cost big $$$$$


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Good Deal crossblades, nice gift.
Get with Dean over at monsterguts first, before u spend anything.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Nothing Says Christmas like a nice pile of Monster Guts!!!
Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday...let us know what you finally get...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh you horrible person


----------

